# Socket 1366 Xeon E5502 ES



## 87dtna (Aug 20, 2010)

Decided to go with an AMD hex core setup instead of building a cheap 1366 setup.  

Cheapest way to get into 1366 right here-  $125 shipped!  CPU only.


This is an ES anyway.  Previous owner told me he ran it at 250 base clock with just a quicky overclock (3.5ghz) with around 1.4v.  Multi is 14 on this chip.  Supports triple channel ram.

FYI- This chip does not overclock on an EVGA SLI le board because it's not officially supported.  It does run at stock speed, but no overclock.  Take a wild guess how I know this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117188


Leaving for work right now, don't have time to do a pic.  This is an extra spicy CPU anyway, so you can't get any info off of it.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention I will entertain all trades as well.  But I'm really interested in SSD's, video cards, 640gb caviar black, ddr3 ram, modular power supplies, cpu's from just about any socket, etc.


----------



## spynoodle (Aug 21, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Forgot to mention I will entertain all trades as well.  But I'm really interested in SSD's, video cards, 640gb caviar black, ddr3 ram, modular power supplies, cpu's from just about any socket, etc.


Just a bit of info: The 640 black isn't the fastest anymore. The WD1002FAEX is. The 640 is about as fast as the WD1001FALS because both of them use 320gb-ish platters, but the FAEX uses 500gb platters. If you want a quick hdd you might just want to either go with the Caviar Blue 1tb (500gb platters) or the Spinpoint F3 1tb.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm aware.  I already have one, so raid 0 with two 640's will be faster than a caviar blue 1tb and the spinpoint F3....and have more space.


----------



## spynoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

87dtna said:


> I'm aware.  I already have one, so raid 0 with two 640's will be faster than a caviar blue 1tb and the spinpoint F3....and have more space.


Oh okay.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2010)

Really tempting since i want to transition over to a 1366 setup...if only i had the cash.


----------



## linkin (Aug 22, 2010)

Well bomber, you have an SSD, and he'd be willing to trade by the look of his post


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2010)

linkin said:


> Well bomber, you have an SSD, and he'd be willing to trade by the look of his post



Hehe, not getting rid of my baby


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 22, 2010)

I understand that, SSD's are freakin awesome, which is why I want another one 

Actually I'm working on a trade for an I5 650 right now, hoping I can work it out even if I have to add a few bucks and really crank it on my new Phase cooler and get some more 7 second SPI passes.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 22, 2010)

87dtna said:


> I understand that, SSD's are freakin awesome, which is why I want another one
> 
> Actually I'm working on a trade for an I5 650 right now, hoping I can work it out even if I have to add a few bucks and really crank it on my new Phase cooler and get some more 7 second SPI passes.



Just a side thought,if you are thinking about raid, you might want to also think about selling your current SSD, and picking up a vertex 2/agility 2/mushkin callisto/gskill phoenix/corsair force, as if you put your SSD's in raid your going to lose some nice features such as TRIM, and those sandforce drives have some great read/write speeds in single drives, with all the goodies like TRIM.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 22, 2010)

nah just raid with the caviar black interests me.  I've had three 30gb vertex's in raid 0, over 600 read and 440 write transfer rates.  Fun, but not neccessary.  The single 60gb is more practical and plenty fast.


----------

